# Cutting boards



## cooter79 (Oct 24, 2020)

Looking for recommendations on a new cutting board.  Would like something for cutting cooked/raw meats but also good for cutting veggies.  Been looking at end grain cutting boards as well as long grain cutting boards.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 24, 2020)

I like heavy plastic for raw meat and bamboo for veggies and cooked meats . plastic does deteriorate over the years and will need replaced  like wooden boards, never had a high dollar 1 but they are out there


----------



## robrpb (Oct 24, 2020)

Here are a couple sites to look at for quality boards.









						Premium wood cutting boards & butcher block in maple, walnut, cherry
					

The Boardsmith makes the finest wood butcher block available out of premium hardwoods like maple, walnut and cherry. Out butcher block cutting boards are prized by chefs, gourmands, and knife collectors.




					theboardsmith.com
				




Should I use two boards, one for raw meat and one for vegetables?
This is a popular idea. But proper sanitation and cleaning will reduce the chances for cross contamination. To be sure, cut the raw vegetables first then raw meats. Wash thoroughly and sanitize accordingly.









						Engagement Rings - Wedding Rings & Fine Jewelry | CustomMade
					

Get the perfect engagement ring, made just for you.




					www.custommade.com


----------



## rc4u (Oct 24, 2020)

my plastic one has groove around and i have sanded it several times, its pretty big. and like above like bamboo


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 24, 2020)

I make my own , but have an old one that I still use the most .  I have a plastic one I use for veggies . 
I add a juice groove and non skid feet to mine , but could leave the feet off and use it 2 sided . Groove side for meats , flat side for veg and stuff . Groove = carving board , no groove = cutting board . Just in case you get to looking and wonder what the difference is . 
I like the edge grain boards myself . These are dusty from sitting in the shop . 










Fresh coat of board oil .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2020)

cooter79 said:


> Looking for recommendations on a new cutting board.  Would like something for cutting cooked/raw meats but also good for cutting veggies.  Been looking at end grain cutting boards as well as long grain cutting boards.



Chop makes some beautiful boards. If you sweet talk him maybe you can work out a deal.

Chris


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 24, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I make my own , but have an old one that I still use the most .  I have a plastic one I use for veggies .
> I add a juice groove and non skid feet to mine , but could leave the feet off and use it 2 sided . Groove side for meats , flat side for veg and stuff . Groove = carving board , no groove = cutting board . Just in case you get to looking and wonder what the difference is .
> I like the edge grain boards myself . These are dusty from sitting in the shop .
> View attachment 468030
> ...


 Those look really nice.

When I remodeled the kitchen there was a chunk or granite countertop left that was cut and turned into a cutting board.  I also have a bunch of cheap plastic ones I use for awhile then toss.


----------



## cooter79 (Oct 24, 2020)

I have all the tools and lumber to make one but most of my projects are furniture related. I keep trying to set aside time and material for one but always give it up to another project. Probably going to do a walnut/maple with a hint of cherry end grain with a juice groove.


----------



## robrpb (Oct 24, 2020)

chopsaw
, very nice craftsmanship.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2020)

We've got 8 plastic boards of 4 different sizes. They are used only once for vegetables or meat before being sanitized in the dishwasher. Also have a bamboo board I've never used. And a large heavy Corian board that I use when I bake bread, pie crusts, cookies, etc.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 24, 2020)

I use bamboo boards.  Cheap and they last a long time.

I was a Scoutmaster and had the boys use separate plastic ones for meat and veggies.  Changed out often.



 chopsaw
 Those are beautiful boards.  



daspyknows said:


> ...
> When I remodeled the kitchen there was a chunk or granite countertop left that was cut and turned into a cutting board.  I also have a bunch of cheap plastic ones I use for awhile then toss.


Granite cutting/carving board?  Not in my kitchen.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 24, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I make my own , but have an old one that I still use the most .  I have a plastic one I use for veggies .
> I add a juice groove and non skid feet to mine , but could leave the feet off and use it 2 sided . Groove side for meats , flat side for veg and stuff . Groove = carving board , no groove = cutting board . Just in case you get to looking and wonder what the difference is .
> I like the edge grain boards myself . These are dusty from sitting in the shop .
> View attachment 468030
> ...


Beautiful boards. How can I get you to make me one!


----------



## rc4u (Oct 25, 2020)

think of your ur knives edge against hard surface, ouch. plastic isnt cheap its  cuttable. granite is not. blades like to cut, bamboo n plastic take a slice of life... granite n corian  take ur edge.


----------

